# Multiple procedures on the same tendon



## PJZ ASC Coder (Mar 18, 2016)

The surgeon performed repair of the FDP tendon in zone 2, repair of the A4 pulley and reconstruction of the A2 pulley with a harvested graft all in the right hand ring finger.  26356 and 26502 were coded but 26502 is being denied as inclusive to 26356. Their isn't a CCI edit between the two codes so I'm not sure if I should use a mod. 59 to distinguish the separate procedures being performed or if that would be inappropriate because they are done in the same finger on different areas of the same flexor tendon?  Any advise would be great, thanks!


----------

